
Why Men Matter to Women in Tech - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/why-men-matter-to-women-in-tech-c143fc0bede0#.b1zlesawt
======
k__
"your voice holds more weight than us self-serving triggered feminists"

True story. I always do, mostly because I think it's the right thing to do,
but also because most of the women I know aren't "self-serving triggered
feminists" and I feel ashamed to be a guy when witnessing such behaviour from
other men.

